# Best game storyline.....give me something?



## keine (Sep 10, 2010)

The halo storyline is in my opinion pretty darn good. After playing Reach, I am now replaying the entire series again as I've gotten sucked in. The pacing is just so good....you actually WANT to keep playing to just find out what happens. Its also seems closer to home as it deals with humans and earth, etc. The music is also always a driving factor.  Many people think that the Halo story arc is crap. I certainly know better storylines, but maybe shoot me a couple suggestions. The library level sucked, but I actually went online because I couldn't hear all of the monitors explanations of the flood due to the flood mauling me. When I'm looking up dialogue on the internet, just so I know each little piece.....thats when you know. 

A game series where I MUST keep playing, because I need to know what happens next. Maybe this topic has already been beaten to death. *Jump in?* < Ignore that retarded comment.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 10, 2010)

Phoenix wright/ Apollo justice.


----------



## eltrut (Sep 10, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Jump in?



Xbox fanboy much, thats the 360's slogan. /sarcasm

The halo story wasn't that good, above-par maybe but not good. It was just helped out a lot by the gameplay and the mythos surrounding Master Chief.

Play more thriller/horror games or (J)RPGs for story, as they are most often built around them as grinding is tedious for most people. Generally earlier games from highly successful franchises have amazing storylines, the Final Fantasy and Silent Hill games come to mind.

Heavy Rain on the PS3 would be a good one to look at, it was built to be the 'next level' in storytelling using the games medium.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 10, 2010)

The Halo universe is gigantic and amazing, but I really didn't think it was portrayed too well in Halo 1, 2 or 3. Though, it got progressively better. ODST did a much better job telling a story.
I don't have a modded 360, so I can't comment on Reach's story but I keep hearing how good it is...so here's hoping.

Probably one of the only FPS i've ever been able to say has a good story is: The Darkness
I love the story and atmosphere. Using darkness powers is just plain fun as well.


NIER has a pretty good story. With an absolutely spectacular soundtrack attached. (it's an action RPG). It isn't a series, but that's a shit reason not to play.

Tales of (anything). All good stories, progressively funner gameplay the newer the game, and a fuckton of stuff to do. Live 'em, love 'em. They're all action RPGs
Specific console titles: (they aren't related by the way)
Tales of Vesperia (360)
""       "" Symphonia (gamecube)
""       "" Symphonia: DotNW (Wii)
""      "" the Abyss (PS2)

Too lazy to think of much more right now.
Heavy Rain is a good choice if you have PS3.


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Phoenix wright/ Apollo justice.lol visual novelsQUOTE(Hells Malice @ Sep 10 2010, 07:41 AM) ""       "" Symphonia (gamecube)
> ""       "" Symphonia: DotNW (Wii)


b'awww storys, but i love 'em.

xenosaga (ps2) has a pretty awesome story line if you don't mind the weeaboo game style.
persona 3 (ps2/psp) story is alright, again, ITS LIKE IM REALLY JAPANESE.


----------



## keine (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks so far guys. Excellent replies


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 11, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> Its also seems closer to home as it deals with humans and earth, etc.


Too bad so few games involve humans or earth. [/sarcasm]

Seriously though, if you like playing games for stories, get into more JRPGs. Basically anything made by Square Enix (or either of the two from the old days) has at least an acceptable story. The Tales games have some incredibly intricate storylines with a lot of backstory, if you're the type that likes a ton of details. Dragon Quest and Final Fantasy tend to use pretty cliche but still good stories. I was just thinking the other day about a game with a storyline that really sucked me in, but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was right now. If I remember I'll edit this post, because it was something amazing, I know that much.

Oh, almost forgot. Mother 3 has one of the single greatest videogame stories I have ever seen. I have never felt so much emotion from a videogame. I almost shed a tear at the ending, and I'm the type that can suppress crying at funerals.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 11, 2010)

Mass effect series is quite entertaining and you must make decisions that affect outcome of game.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 11, 2010)

Terranigma - still my fave story/plot of any game ever if you've played that game to its conclusion you will know what i mean.

Getting the few obvious ones out the way:

FF7 - Just a great story with emotions flying everywhere

MGS 3 - maybe not the best MGS game in terms of gameplay but the story is fantastic


----------



## Windaga (Sep 11, 2010)

I've found that SMT: Devil Survivor for the DS and Strange Journey for the DS had amazing stories - they're really just well planned out, well executed games. So fantastic. (Nocturne and RKvKA are great too, but I haven't fully beaten them yet so I don't know if it fades towards the end.)

Devil Survivor kept me going - I couldn't put it down. Every 5 seconds I was going "Only 5 more minutes because I have to get to sleep..."

And then I'd realize it was 3 in the morning and I had to get up at 5 for school. (That actually did happen....twice.) 

Strange Journey I played straight through over one month - every night for at least 4 hours. So amazing.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Sep 12, 2010)

That depends greatly on how you define a good storyline.
Deus Ex has a fantastic story, however it is very limited by its age and lack of well directed cutscenes and voiceover.
Bioshock is fairly run of the mill on the surface, but like its setting, there is much more beneath the surface. There is such a rich subtext in the game-world, expressed through fantastically acted audio tapes found through out,that the game becomes almost all consuming.

There are others that I'm sure I've forgotten, but everyone has provided some really good ones already, so I'm sure they'll pop up soon enough.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 12, 2010)

Heavy Rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm playing it right now and it's really good.
It's like a movie on PS3 but you get to control the main character's movements.


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2010)

Meh....My favorite games would be:

Persona 3 Portable (PSP)
The World Ends With You (DS)
Trace Memory (DS)
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker (PSP)
Final Fantasy: Crisis Core (PSP)
Trauma Center's (DS)

(Soon to be Halo:Reach, I hope.)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo, storyline, good.

I lol'd. Halo has terrible storylines. On top of it being terribly cliched and predictable, the characters have the depth of cardboard cutouts.

But yeah, great storylines...

Mass Effect easily gets up there, it's such a genius blend of not only masterful storytelling but great gameplay, deep and complex characters, and the array of choices and their impacts on the game's story and characters is great. KOTOR is also great. It's surprising for a game to take a universe that's already been fleshed out over the course of twenty-some years and make it feel completely original.

Metal Gear Solid has completely batshit crazy storylines but they're somehow entertaining at the same time. I like 'em.

Red Dead Redemption was really good, I almost cried at the end.

I can't think of much retro, sorry.


----------



## keine (Sep 12, 2010)

As long as people are adding in here.....I'll throw in a couple.
Totally agree on the Mass Effect 1/2. I somehow thought Mass Effect 1 had more space foreboding atmosphere (possible due to the mako)...but both were great. Can't wait for 3. Its the trilogies that getcha.

I would recommend Vampire Bloodlines for PC. Drenched in atmosphere and a plot that I remember drawing me along pretty well.

Deus Ex.+1. Deus Ex should never be missed. Even if you have to play it on the PS2. (I did and in my book, still totally worth it.) Also played it on the PC, mind you.

Interesting DS recommends. Will definitely check them out.


----------



## keine (Sep 16, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 16, 2010)

starcraft and warcraft have rather long, complicated and well-loved story lines.


----------



## Joktan (Sep 16, 2010)

Final fantasy tactics a2 (ds) had a great story,I
Put in 30 hours in two weeks.kotor is da bomball resident evils are amazingmy fav games are resident evil super Mario world


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid, but you got to be really into it. And Xenogears on PS1.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't really play games so I'm a bit behind the times but I do enjoy a good story while I'm playing. Now that I'm stuck at home with my leg up I have been getting into some 360 games. 

Orange Box was awesome - great story all the way through and I can't wait for episode 3.
Red Dead Redemption - I am playing at the moment and the story is excellent and the game in general is ridiculously good. I seriously didn't think the 360 was capable of producing graphics like this.


----------



## MMX (Sep 16, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Terranigma - still my fave story/plot of any game ever if you've played that game to its conclusion you will know what i mean.



this. too bad this game never got released in US of A. Might be a lot more successful and we'd have a Terranigma 2 now.

and the Yakuza games have excellent story-lines.


----------



## soulfire (Sep 18, 2010)

disgaea all the way


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hotel Dusk Room 215, maybe the best game storyline, or maybe MGS peace walker for me, Just cause Big Boss said something interesting at the end of the game (dumb I know but it got me thinkin just how cool he is).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Red Dead Redemption - I am playing at the moment and the story is excellent and the game in general is ridiculously good. I seriously didn't think the 360 was capable of producing graphics like this.



I agree, the story is excellent. It has some fluency issues but just the characters and everything really make it come together.

And Halo doesn't have an "expansive universe",  how people think this is beyond me. Star Wars has an expansive universe. Mass Effect has an expansive universe. Halo does not. Star Wars has a bagillion planets, races, and a shit ton of other stuff. That's why it's been so successful, even after like 25+ years since it's release. Mass Effect established something just like that when it was released. Halo has three locations: Earth, the Halos, or whatever the fuck they're on in Halo Reach. Then it's just humans and a few alien types. Not a lot of species, not a lot of elaboration, it's terribly closed off. Halo is not a "great universe". People think anything space is "expansive" because they're stupid.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 20, 2010)

The Halo universe as portrayed by the GAMES alone is terrible.
The Halo universe as portrayed by the games, books and Legends, is gigantic, and has so much depth it would explode your brain if you think something as shallow as ME has depth. Though i'm sure Star Wars has more depth. Considering how old it is in comparison though... Not a very valid example IMO.

The fact that you think a universe needs a bagillion races to have depth is kind lolworthy though.
But for the record, it's humans, grunts, drones, jackals, elites, hunters, flood, forerunners (though extinct), and probably a few other races I forgot. It ain't a bagillion, but it isn't a terrible amount. It just seems small because the Covenant is a huge alliance between everything excluding humans, and the game throws them together like they're all from the same area of the universe.

I think we can all agree the Halo games by themselves really don't do fuck all for portraying a good story.
But you'd have to be full on mentally retarded to think the Halo universe as a whole isn't pretty massive and in-depth.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

Hotel Dusk Room 215
Last Window the secret of cape west
shinigami tensei devil survivor
The world ends with you

know more but Last window is calling for me to play again..


----------



## cr235 (Sep 20, 2010)

chrono trigger... snes or ds version

heavy rain too


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 20, 2010)

Reach was good, but I miss the epic music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't take me wrong the music was good, but I know it could be better like Halo 3.


----------



## keine (Sep 21, 2010)

cr235 said:
			
		

> chrono trigger... snes or ds version
> 
> heavy rain too


lol. hell yeah.
i'm gonna regame + it on DS. then attempt to wrap my brain around chrono cross again. totally lost me the first time around.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd also like to recommend The World Ends with You. It's the one game that I would play, put it down, walk away, and then open my DS ten minutes later to sink another 3 or 4 hours into it. I LOVED the story. 

Oh, and EXCEED, if you can read Japanese. It's not "amazing", but it'll have you going "wait, what?" the entire time. And it's a lot of fun, too.


----------



## cr235 (Sep 21, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> cr235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i tried playing chrono cross before, i didnt really dig the whole battle system... but id like to play it fully to see why schala becomes part of lavos


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 29, 2010)

hotel dusk,last window

kingdom hearts


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 29, 2010)

Halo definitely has a good storyline. I also like the Final Fantasy series and the Metal Gear series.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite games plot-wise would probably have to be:

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4
Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater / Subistence
Ace Attorney series (Phoenix Wright 1-3, Apollo Justice, Investigations)
Kingdom Hearts (Whole series, specifically Chain of Memories)


----------



## BlazerX (Oct 6, 2010)

For me i would say 
Kingdom Hearts Series
Gears of War Series
Final Fantasy Series
these games took me off my feet ^^


----------



## Y05h1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a story/character obsessed friend, and she swears by Mass Effect 2? And KOTOR. Anything Bioware really. Oh, and she's a JRPG hater. Because they all follow the exact same formula/storyline (which is mostly true, but then again, look at hollywood)

Hard to say though... I'm more of an action-game oriented person... well, I'm usually more concerned about how well I get _sucked into the game_ (for lack of better words). How believable the world they've created is... and I'd say Zelda is what has me best there... Thank god for silent heros. A talking protagonist always ruins a game for me. As fun as The World Ends With You was (which has an addicting storyline, so I can recommend it), the dude with the headphones? ANNOYING. No one wants to play as an annoying guy...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> disgaea all the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on! If you're gonna recommend any of the FFtactics games based on the story, it needs to be the first one.
(I think they ported it to the PSP)

Also, count another vote for Mass Effect 1/2
The tale is frikkin Aweome!


----------



## Goli (Oct 6, 2010)

Fragile Dreams/Fragile depending on the region.
/thread.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 13, 2010)

It's really hard to pick just one. Most recently, I'd have to say Heavy Rain. It was so engrossing, I couldn't put it down.

Overall, though, I'd still have to give it to Skies of Arcadia. It was epic. The first REAL epic RPG I ever played. Back when I was a luke-warm gamer, I thought FF7 was the greatest thing since sliced bread. Then I grew up and stopped playing RPGs that didn't grab my attention in the first 20 minutes. (Exclude 99% of new RPGs) 

The newer Phoenix Wright games have had very good stories. Apollo Justice had a GREAT storyline that tied everything together. Hotel Dusk was outstanding as well. DS games have given us some really good story-ed games.

This is a tough subject too, and I KNOW I'm overthinking a lot of them. I may post another one later.


----------



## keine (Oct 19, 2010)

Half Life 1. Maybe not epic sweeping, but the atmosphere and setup, sense of dread, was incredible. Actually it had a lame ass story, at least 1, things changed in HL2, but the way it was executed and how it made you feel, never has been done since, in my book. Inter-dimensional rift, Marines, Aliens, etc, etc. Kinda standard. But boy, was it a ride.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Also, count another vote for Mass Effect 1/2
> The tale is frikkin Aweome!



I would have to agree. I actually enjoyed the Mako in 1, because of the isolated feeling it delivered. I actually got WAY creeped out when I traveled in the Mako on some dark, dusty, windy planet to find an installation filled with........husks. Pretty creepy. The Mako levels delivered this sense of extreme space isolation, something which was great.
The characters and development were top notch, and I actually wanted to find out more about them and do their side missions. 1 vs 2 both had pluses and minuses.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 19, 2010)

Majoras Mask

Killer 7


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 22, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> Half Life 1. Maybe not epic sweeping, but the atmosphere and setup, sense of dread, was incredible. Actually it had a lame ass story, at least 1, things changed in HL2, but the way it was executed and how it made you feel, never has been done since, in my book. Inter-dimensional rift, Marines, Aliens, etc, etc. Kinda standard. But boy, was it a ride.



Oh my good God, I agree. I don't know why I didn't put it on there, considering it's my number 1 game of all time, but Half-Life's story left me satisfied and wanting more at the same time. 

For a protagonist that doesn't say one word, the story made one of the biggest impacts on me, and I'll never forget it. 

See, HL1 didn't need an elaborate story, per se. The actions, the events, the people you met, all shaped the story. Man, I remember riding on that one cart, and it went off the rails and crashed into the door, falling into the water below...or even riding that one elevator hanging over the radiated water, and the cable snaps and you have to quickly jump to the ladder. No, it didn't need a story, it was intense enough to warrant the lack of an in-depth story. Besides, Valve flexed their story muscles in Half Life 2 and the 2 episodes.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 22, 2010)

zelda
Metal Gear Solid
Metroid


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

For pure storyline, both crazy and amazing, Would have to go to the Metal Gear Solid series
Play Metal Gear Solid 1-4 and you will see why, dont skip cutscenes.
Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, I don't recommended any of the off series
Final fantasy 6, 7 and X
Chrono TRIGGER
Assassins Creed 1/2 has a Very VERy fun story, the first game is kind of annoying to play tho.
The Starcraft story is pretty deep.
Mass Effect series is AMAZING, and its mostly choose your own path.

I love video games with GREAT story focus's and those on the list are some of the more popular story driven games.
Honestly speaking tho, Metal Gear and Metal Gear solid has some of the best stories of all time, and will make you even poor your eyes out in some parts


----------



## keine (Oct 29, 2010)

Started playing FFXIII. Blowing me away. This storyline is increDIBLE. well, at least very good. It can go from very serious to kinda cheesy in parts, but overall its very good.
I like the linearity for a change. In terms of storyline, it accelerates and concentrates it. Sometime, too much open ended bewilders me. Nice to have a more focused experience. Its still wildly fun. This is the farthest I've ever gotten in a FF game. (In other words, I've never played one. I got part way through 7 and 4/3, and then dropped em for some bad reason.)
I've been meaning to play Metal Gear all the way through. I remember playing Metal Gear 2 and enjoying it. Playing the entire series would be a very large commitment, but I hope to do it soon. Somehow integrating Snake Eater on 3DS into the fray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't fully grip/agree with the Metroid recommend. If you don't read (or find/scan) every single entry, you are jipped the story. At least thats what I felt like. Cinematics alone in the Prime series didn't provide a 100% full story. For the full experience and story you needed to scan,scan,scan to get the gaps and the backstory. The core was there, but I feel the filling was partially missing, I felt.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 29, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Halo definitely has a good storyline. I also like the Final Fantasy series and the Metal Gear series.



halo has a good storyline? HA! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! HAAAAAAAAAAHAAAA!!!


----------

